# My New Kindle DX Was Delivered Somewhere Else. KINDLE DX IS NOW HOME!



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Well, the UPS page says it was delivered to my front door at noon, today June 15th, only UPS never even came on my street.  My call to Amazon Customer Service wasn't much help.  They won't send me a new replacement Kindle DX until after June 22.  The only help they are providing is to say that I won't be charged for any books, if purchased for the DX.  
No signature was required on the package.  Amazon is now only requiring a signature if the item is over $700.

luvshihtzu


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Ugh... I'm glad they aren't giving you any problems sending out another though.  This is the second time I've heard of this happening, the other one was a replacement that went to the wrong place.


----------



## bliss (Jun 12, 2009)

I honestly cant believe my kindle was sitting outside my house for like 3 hours when it was delivered. It's not like it says Kindle on the box or anything...

I'm sorry bout what happened though.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Did you contact UPS?

Also, I'd call Amazon back and discuss it further.  Their website shows that they'll have more in stock by the 17th so they certainly ought to get one out to you sooner than the 22nd.  You may get a different answer from a different CS rep and, if you don't, ask to speak to a supervisor.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I believe it does say Amazon Kindle on the outside of the box.  My K2 did and I believe the DX is packaged the same way.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Did you call UPS? See what they have to say. I have been wondering about all the reports of Kindles being listed as delivered and never arriving. I wonder how many are left at the wrong location and how many are just stolen.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

The Customer Service person for Amazon "supposedly" talked to someone at UPS and I also called the UPS  1-800 number.  My call only verified that they did have my address and gave the same delivery information.  We have checked with all of our neighbors and no one has seen it or had it delivered to their door.  So, I'll call Customer Service back and try to talk to a supervisor.
luvshihtzu


----------



## raccemup (Feb 19, 2009)

Hopefully some neighbor has it and will be honest enough to bring it to you.  Maybe when more people come home from work?  This happens here all the time and I have always gotten my stuff and/or delivered my neighbors stuff to them.  Keep us posted!


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

We used to have a Fed Ex guy who would leave the shipping facility (or whatever you call it), pull his truck over, and scan all the packages as delivered. Honestly, sometimes it would be more than 8 hours between the time it showed up as delivered and the time it actually showed up on my porch. The one we have now doesn't do that. Maybe our old one got transfered to your area.

Hope it shows up soon.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Aw, man - that sucks big time. I would wait to see if someone will go bring it back. Chances are the people have no idea what a Kindle is, and probably won't bother looking it up. At least, everyone I know had no idea what it was.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

I suspect sloppy work on the UPS guy.  Hopefully it's still on the truck, and he'll cut short his nap and drop it off tomorrow.


----------



## italiana_007 (Jun 7, 2009)

OMG how terrible! I hope everything gets resolved properly for you. Please keep us posted.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

UPS should give you information on how to submit a claim.  I think then it falls back on the driver to confirm where he dropped the package off.

We get a lot of packages.  We starting getting some packages for the house one block over, with the same house number.  The first time it happened, it was a UPS package dropped off on a Friday night.  I called the people so they could come get it from us.  I knew if it was me, I would have been upset all weekend if my item showed delivered, but was not here.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I am now waiting for a personal phone call from UPS according to  "Tier 2" Customer Support at Amazon.  The official word is that I have to wait for four business days before Amazon will send me a replacement Kindle DX.  You can bet I will call them back on Thursday morning and insist the replacement be sent. My husband already checked all the front porches in our neighborhood with no luck.  Thanks for your good wishes.  Keep your fingers crossed for me.
luvshihtzu


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I am so sorry. I hope you will have this solved soon. I wish Amazon would send you a replacement sooner. Did you ever talk to a  supervisor? I was happy I was home the day my DX was delivered. I kept watch out the window. Let us know what happens.


----------



## zephyrs (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm sorry you are going through this.  I was worried about this exact thing even though my kids are home on summer vacation I don't trust them to pay attention if something is delivered.  I was lucky and was able to ship it to my work address.  Hope you hear from UPS soon.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Oh my goodness.I would be mortified.
I do hope this gets straightened out,and your KDX gets to you soon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

loveshitzu--

hope you get good news tomorrow!  How frustrating and disappointing!

We also had a UPS guy who would scan in all his deliveries t once and then deliver them later.  Totally against policy, but perhaps that was what happened to yours!  Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Betsy


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

That is awful


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Hope you get your DX today! Let us know if UPS finds it.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

It's very disturbing to hear that some UPS drivers scan the packages as delivered prior to actually delivering them.  When we have to pay a premium price for delivery, I would expect better service.  Seems like UPS should be able to track which drivers are doing this and implement some type of corrective action since it is against their policy to scan the packages prior to actually delivering them.  I'm sure it's not just UPS and other companies probably have the same issues and it gives the drivers that do their job well a bad name.


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

This is really unfortunate, but it's almost guaranteed to be a problem with UPS and *not* Amazon. I managed a warehouse for many years, and the absolute laziness of a few of the courier delivery people was incredible. I hope you get it all worked out.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

We've lived in this house for 39 years, which is back away from the main road, and the last couple of years there have been times when UPS suddenly thought we stayed out on the street in the house next to our long driveway (which I didn't know the first time it happened because our neighbor took his time letting us know he had it. At least twice I submitted tickets to UPS about this through their website, and they supposedly made the driver come out to retrace his route and try to find the package.

Were I you, I would file a claim online or by phone, but don't rant and rave. Intelligently tell them how disturbed you are that a business you have had years of pleasant dealings with have suddenly started losing expensive packages, and that you may have to start using another carrier service in the future. If you rant and rave, companies will dismiss you as one of the crazies they have no concerns over. But if you show them that you are a long time customer they have to take note and do something, because you are then a representative of their average customer, a demographic they can ill afford to start losing.

That strategy in filing a complaint almost always gets a response, at least it has for me.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Right on Mr. Banks.    I recently received (on two occasions)  packages with my address, but not my name, left on my doorstep by UPS.  I called several times and told them and one of the packages laid on my doorstep for almost a week before they came for it.  They told me to leave it where I found it.  The second time,  I said get this package today or it goes in my trash bin tomorrow.  It got picked up right away.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Still no package.  I did get a phone call from UPS last night, but all they asked was if we had been having any problems with our previous deliveries and if I was sure I had checked all the bushes around my front porch.
Cross all your fingers in hope that the DX shows up.
luvshihtzu


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

luvshihtzu said:


> Still no package. I did get a phone call from UPS last night, but all they asked was if we had been having any problems with our previous deliveries and if I was sure I had checked all the bushes around my front porch.
> Cross all your fingers in hope that the DX shows up.
> luvshihtzu


My fingers are still crossed for you!


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

If your driver put the package in the bushes, HE should be the one crawling around the yard looking for it.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Wow, I had a package delivered to my house meant for another address on another street. Poor UPS guy was probably on auto pilot to my house he comes here so often. I called UPS and they sent the driver back within an hour to pick it up.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I am so sorry about what happened with your DX. I am sending you positive thoughts and hope this gets straightened out soon. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

we had a story recently in our metro area of thieves that would follow the UPS truck and nab packages after they drop them off on the steps and leave. I think I need a CCTV camera for my front porch.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

I feel your pain-a similar thing happened to me a few weeks ago. Fortunately in my case it was only a $20 skin. 3acp completely ignored me and although the post office promised to call me, I just got the run around. It's really sad that we can't trust delivery folks to be able to read and do their jobs properly. I hope you either find your package or receive a new one!


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Sorry you're having to go through all of this! 

Now you've got ME worried - I just got notice that my new iPhone just shipped from China, and is scheduled to be delivered Thursday, which is the day BEFORE it's officially available for sale. And, you guessed it, it's shipping by UPS. I happen to be off of work that day, so I think I'll just sit on my front steps, reading my KK, waiting for him/her to arrive. Although I haven't had them "lose" any packages, I've had MORE than a couple of deliveries in which it took me longer than 30 seconds to get to the front door, only to see the truck driving off, usually on a Friday, having left a note that they'd "try again" on Monday. THAT'S frustrating...

Hope this all gets straightened out for you VERY soon, and you have your new DX in reading position!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

OMG!!! How terrible!!! Good luck to you. Keep us informed on what happens. 

    Greg has great advice. I've also had a package delivered to the outside of my driveway in the middle of winter. It was lucky that it was spotted before either being driven over or defective from being out in the frigid temps & snow. Friends of ours has been delivered packages, places that were not the front door either. Our newspaper is delivered alot in front of the fence instead of the front door. like it's supposed to be. You would think with all these GPS devices, that it would be easier for delivery people to find the right house & the front door, back door, but a door to a house. LOL!!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

No waiting for you to walk to the door. That happened to me & my mother. I didn't get to the door in "30 seconds". Another time,the delivery guy didn't even knock or ring the doorbell. Called the delivery people & told them to 1), wait for the person to walk to the door. 2) Knock on the door or ring the doorbell. My dog barks loud at anyone at the door. No barking that day. I stayed home from work. I was fuming. They sent the guy back to my home. He knocked. He waited. I opened the door & a meek looking guy stood there holding my package.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

luvshihtzu - thanks for posting about the $700 limit now that doesn't require a signature. I was just wondering about that.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Toby said:


> luvshihtzu - thanks for posting about the $700 limit now that doesn't require a signature. I was just wondering about that.


That's also subject to shipper's requirements, though - for instance, the iPhone costs below $700, and Apple requires a signature for the box to be left. Now, I've also had items delivered that DID require signature, and the delivery service (not just UPS, but FedEx) just dropped the package off on my front steps.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

My son just moved and the license plate to his new car arrived at my house the next day, so I sent it to his new address via UPS. He called and said the plate arrived, but it's so bent up he will have to have it straightened before he can put it on the car. And it was packed in stiff cardboard.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

LCEvans said:


> My son just moved and the license plate to his new car arrived at my house the next day, so I sent it to his new address via UPS. He called and said the plate arrived, but it's so bent up he will have to have it straightened before he can put it on the car. And it was packed in stiff cardboard.


Reminds me when my state medical license was mailed. It was the fancy one designed to be framed and put on the wall. By the time the USPS had finshed folding it, despite stiff cardboard, to get it to fit in the mailbox.....it was pretty much useless.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

This is why I have all expensive items delivered to work and let the front desk know that I'm expecting a package that day.  They will ask the guy straight out "hey we're expecting this package, where is it?".  Which is much better then shipping it to home where it would sit on our porch.  Though are home delivery guys are pretty good about putting packages where they would be out of sight from the street (and the oblivious husband who NEVER brings boxes in).      

By the way, you can put a secondary address on file with your credit card company.  I found that out when I ordered computer components and wanted it shipped to my work address since the amount raised flags all over the place.  So Amex now has on file that my work address is cleared (just like my billing address) for all deliveries, so no "is this fraud" phone calls delaying my orders.  

Lara Amber


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Lara,
Thanks for the information, but I am retired and was able to sit and wait for the Kindle DX to be delivered.  There are no other addresses for me to use for delivery.  We can hear the UPS truck when it comes on our street and I have dogs who will alert even to a Cactus Wren on the porch.  UPS never even came to our block that day.  The package was delivered elsewhere.  That could happen even to those using work addresses.  Whoever has it is probably looking for a quick buck here in Tucson,AZ.  Amazon did take the missing DX registration off my account, so now I am hoping they can block a new registration if anyone tries.

Finally I got to talk to a manager (George)yesterday who said he would call back today.  A Kindle has to be missing for three days before it can be considered lost.  Today, I did get a phone call from someone named Rick and he said they would send me a new Kindle DX but it wouldn't get here until the 24th.  And no, they supposedly don't have any sitting around for replacements.  So much for my ordering a Kindle DX on the morning they went up for pre-order.  If my new one doesn't work, I will be returning it for a refund.  Am starting to think I wasn't meant to have a Kindle DX.

luvshihtzu


----------



## ghum (Feb 13, 2009)

I hope I don't have the same problem.  According to my tracking # my DX was supposed to have already been delivered to my house at around noon yesterday but by this morning still no DX.  If I don't receive it by tonight will call UPS and Amazon for a replacement.  Thanks for letting us know about this problem.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

If we get a few more reports like this, I'd begin to think that there is a prevalent problem with UPS that consumers (and Amazon) need to be made aware of. Loudly.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

UPDATE:
My husband just toured the other side of our house next to the garage and found the Kindle DX box tucked into some trashbags under a ladder. We don't even use our garage and it is way off the driveway. The box had a big hole in the side and was bashed in, but the Kindle DX looks perfect and seems to be running fine.
I have called back Amazon to cancel the replacement order and they have reregistered the serial number. The UPS manager who called earlier today, sounded very relieved when I called him back. Guess it was delivered by a new fill-in delivery person and it sounds as if there is a big lecture in his future.

We are breathing a big sigh of relief. Thanks for all those crossed fingers. I am sure it helped.
luvshihtzu

ghum,
Hope you called all your neighbors or went door to door checking on your package.
As for Amazon, you should start with asking for a manager, otherwise the first tier of Customer service will tell you to wait for four days before calling back. You will also need to have Amazon get hold of UPS and have them call you.
I will be thinking of you and have my fingers crossed for you too. Let us know how it goes.

luvshihtzu
Tucson,AZ


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Happy to hear your DX found it's way home.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad hear you found your DX and unharmed.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Glad you found it and it is ok!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I am glad you found you DX unharmed. That was a weird place to leave it. I wonder why he left it there?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

luvshihtzu said:


> UPDATE:
> My husband just toured the other side of our house next to the garage and found the Kindle DX box tucked into some trashbags under a ladder. We don't even use our garage and it is way off the driveway. The box had a big hole in the side and was bashed in, but the Kindle DX looks perfect and seems to be running fine.
> I have called back Amazon to cancel the replacement order and they have reregistered the serial number. The UPS manager who called earlier today, sounded very relieved when I called him back. Guess it was delivered by a new fill-in delivery person and it sounds as if there is a big lecture in his future.


Luvshihtzu, glad your DX is home and well! But what kind of nitwit leaves something valuable tucked under trash bags? That is a recipe for disaster....

Ghum, keep us posted!

Betsy


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Glad you found it.  USP driver error, as predicted.


----------



## kimmysue (Jun 4, 2009)

YAY!!  Woo Hoo!!      

Kim


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Almost sounds to me like a neighbor did get it (did it have to be signed for?) and thought about taking it then decided not to.  Either that or they saw Amazon deregistered it and were afraid it would be tracked to them if they did try to keep it.  So, in true sitcom style, they decided to return it but put it somewhere strange you were bound to find it but not have looked for it before.  Just glad you have it okay!  But yeah... UPS screwed up somewhere along the way, but I wouldn't be so sure the delivery guy/gal put it there.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

What a strange place for a driver to leave a package.Something doesn't seem right.
Congrats on your KDX and I am glad you now have it.


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

It almost sounds like the driver caused the damage to the package, and kindof tried to hide the package, but was thinking if I have to swear an oath about delivering it I can be truthfull, because I delivered it to the property.  If he was a replacement driver like you stated, maybe he didn't want to get in trouble for the damage to the box, so just ditched it on the property to make it look like something else happened.  (news flash) *Wild animals attack helpless boxes, then leave them trapped under ladders*


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Super happy for you. But something seems very strange about this whole thing. My guess is that either the driver is a nitwit or someone was out to steal your DX and thought better of it when they realized they'd have to register it. But then, I don't know how they'd know it was a DX just from the package. My congratulations to your husband for finding it buried in a bag under a ladder. It's been my experience with men that if they can't see something, it doesn't exist. It's like, "Honey, where's the mustard/salt/my toothbrush?" Etc. Unless it's sitting out in plain sight, they can't see it. I've even had my husband fail to find items because they are turned around with the label facing away from him. My grandson tells me he thinks all detectives should be women because they always have to find things for men.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

LCEvans said:


> Super happy for you. But something seems very strange about this whole thing. My guess is that either the driver is a nitwit or someone was out to steal your DX and thought better of it when they realized they'd have to register it. But then, I don't know how they'd know it was a DX just from the package. My congratulations to your husband for finding it buried in a bag under a ladder. It's been my experience with men that if they can't see something, it doesn't exist. It's like, "Honey, where's the mustard/salt/my toothbrush?" Etc. Unless it's sitting out in plain sight, they can't see it. I've even had my husband fail to find items because they are turned around with the label facing away from him. My grandson tells me he thinks all detectives should be women because they always have to find things for men.


If it's just the DX that was shipped it may have said Amazon Kindle on the outside of the box. When my K2 came, that's what it said on the outside and my Amazon Kindle cover was shipped separately and it said Kindle cover on the outside.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

kevin63 said:


> If it's just the DX that was shipped it may have said Amazon Kindle on the outside of the box. When my K2 came, that's what it said on the outside and my Amazon Kindle cover was shipped separately and it said Kindle cover on the outside.


You may be right the KDX was just shipped and Amazon was on the box. On both my KDX and the Box for the cover the label was over where it said Kindle and Kindle cover. So all you could see on the box was Amazon.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

As the Kindle becomes more popular, Amazon may need to rethink the way the Kindle is shipped out.  It's just too dangerous having the Kindle name or Kindle cover all over the outside of the box.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Good news, luvshihtzu.  I love a happy ending.  Very strange place to find it, though!  Enjoy your KDX.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

DD said:


> Good news, luvshihtzu. I love a happy ending. Very strange place to find it, though! Enjoy your KDX.


Hi Diane------

You've been quite on here this week or so...........everything ok?


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

kevin63 said:


> As the Kindle becomes more popular, Amazon may need to rethink the way the Kindle is shipped out. It's just too dangerous having the Kindle name or Kindle cover all over the outside of the box.


agreed, I'd hate to have a $400 item sitting on my doorstep saying, "im expensive, steal me". The boxes should be plain


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

kevin63 said:


> Hi Diane------
> 
> You've been quite on here this week or so...........everything ok?


Everything's fine. I had to travel up to PA last week to take care of my Mom after surgery. I had limited access to the internet. Lots of trips coming up too and I just don't get to the computer as often. Reading on my Kindle a lot, though! Thanks for asking.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Glad the KDX was located.

Diane - good to hear you are ok and won't worry about sporadic postings, for awhile, but do try to check once in awhile.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

LCEvans said:


> Super happy for you. But something seems very strange about this whole thing. My guess is that either the driver is a nitwit or someone was out to steal your DX and thought better of it when they realized they'd have to register it. But then, I don't know how they'd know it was a DX just from the package. My congratulations to your husband for finding it buried in a bag under a ladder. It's been my experience with men that if they can't see something, it doesn't exist. It's like, "Honey, where's the mustard/salt/my toothbrush?" Etc. Unless it's sitting out in plain sight, they can't see it. I've even had my husband fail to find items because they are turned around with the label facing away from him. My grandson tells me he thinks all detectives should be women because they always have to find things for men.


Yeah, I think it sounds very suspicious too. _Unless_ the driver thought he was being clever and making sure no one would steal it by hiding it. 

I should be offended by that crack about men being unable to find anything except that my Dad is a prime example of that. I think sometimes my mother could pin something to his forehead and he still wouldn't know where it is. I think I'm better, but probably not as much better as I'd like to think.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think there is a "find things " gene and it's usually not passed on to the male.

I also think men are NOT stupid.  It's way less trouble to say, "Honey, I can't find it" than it is to just hunt.  

Also, my husband is some 8 inches taller than me. . . .he literally can't see things in the bottom cupboards because he'd have to get on the floor on his knees to look in them.  Guess where I hide my yummy goodies that I don't feel like sharing?


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think there is a "find things " gene and it's usually not passed on to the male.


I think it's related to the shopping gene. Most of us don't have that either.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

RamTheHammer said:


> I think it's related to the shopping gene. Most of us don't have that either.


And don't forget the 'put down the toilet seat' gene! LOL


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

My husband definitely does not have the "find things" gene, but he makes up for it by having the "tech" gene, which I completely lack. But none of the men in my family, including my father, can find things.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

My DH does not have the "find" genes either, and he does not have the "tech" gene, but he does have the HUG gene and that makes up for everything.

Congrats on finding your kindle - alls well that ends well!  (back on topic!)


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Sugar said:


> What a strange place for a driver to leave a package.Something doesn't seem right.
> Congrats on your KDX and I am glad you now have it.


May be he glanced at the box and liked what he saw, and left a little present to someone he knows ?


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

MarthaT said:


> agreed, I'd hate to have a $400 item sitting on my doorstep saying, "im expensive, steal me". The boxes should be plain


 My bro-in-law has lost some pretty expensive car parts because the delivery guy left them on the door steps and people walking buy just picked up the boxes and walked away with them.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

I have to say that I had 15 minutes of worry about my DX being delivered to the wrong address as I had expected to find it when I got home (3:45 PM), and didn't, and the tracking showed that it had been delivered at 2PM. It was only dumb luck and a bit of desperation that led me to check the back stairs and there it was. Not once since I've lived in this house has a package ever been delivered to the back, it's rather strange that the routine would be broken for the DX.

As for the "finding things" gene, I'm definitely lacking it, I'm all the time having to hunt for something that I just set down somewhere.


----------



## Roy White (Jun 17, 2009)

I've read this entire thread with a somewhat "professional interest" since I am a Fedex driver. Have been since 1983.  (I can practically hear some of you doin the math) you can't imagine the pressure we are under to produce. In this economy Fedex and UPS both have put immense pressure on the drivers to get maximum productivity as profit margins have thinned to a razor. In years past Fedex expected an average of about 10 to 12 stops an hour for the average residential route. This allowed us TIME to stand at doors and wait for customers to answer. And time to try multiple neighbors in an attempt to make an indirect delivery. This time has been stripped from us. Now they want from 19 to 23 stops per hour! So we have no choice but to "drop and run" the shipper stipulates the delivery method (obtain signature or not) and the signature not required option is least expensive so most shippers choose the no sig required option. So the drivers hands are tied. He doesn't have time to wait 30 seconds. Do the math, if he has 120 stops a day. And he waits 30 seconds at each stop, that's One Hour! So what seems like  an inconsequentially small increment if time to you (30 seconds) is to him or her an hour away from those precious few moments in the evening he has with his family. Then there's the increasingly frequent theft issue
and the risk of packages left out in the rain getting ruined. Most likely the driver looked around, felt bad about leaving it at the front door, so he or she found a side/back door and then partially hid the package or even purposely put it in a plastic bag to keep the rain off. Then he ran for his other 119 deliveries he had to do. It's not an easy job physically managing time. it doesn't take


----------



## Roy White (Jun 17, 2009)

doesn't take alot of brains to do this job...(ok it takes none at all) but it does take a totla focus on time management that's unnatural to the human condition. Every second is planned  for and accounted for. So when a customer is on the phone and won't sign at the same time the driver is thinking "there goes an irretrievable minute I need! I'm the first to agree the companies need to change this, but again in this economy if they do they won't survive. Most shippers have an option to choose the signature required option. I don't know if Amazon does present this option when you order a Kindle but if it does I'm going to pay the extra money and have the sig required option when I get mine. Hopefully this will clear some questions up on this. 

Roy


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks Roy. My regular Fedex and UPs drivers do a very good job of taking care of deliveries and I really appreciate them.


----------



## Morpheus Phreak (May 6, 2009)

DD said:


> And don't forget the 'put down the toilet seat' gene! LOL


About as annoying as the women who don't have the 'put the toilet seat up' gene! *evil grin*

On a more serious note on that topic, I've always had that view. When it's 1 man, 1 woman my theory is the man SHOULD put the seat down, but the woman should put the seat up since chances are the man will be the next one to go wee 

On topic, I'm glad it was found, and I agree that it sounds like something really odd.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

WOW Roy - thanks for posting.  You really have put things in perspective, and thank you for being a responsive and responsible person.  Hope you get your kindle soon and continue posting.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

All I got to say is the man has some patience!  I would be calling all the place.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Morpheus Phreak said:


> About as annoying as the women who don't have the 'put the toilet seat up' gene! *evil grin*
> 
> On a more serious note on that topic, I've always had that view. When it's 1 man, 1 woman my theory is the man SHOULD put the seat down, but the woman should put the seat up since chances are the man will be the next one to go wee
> 
> On topic, I'm glad it was found, and I agree that it sounds like something really odd.


LOL


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Welcome, Roy. Thanks for your post. That's interesting information! Holy cow, 19-23 stops in an hour? No wonder my FedEx guy looks so harried these days.

Glad to have you here at KindleBoards. This is a fun and friendly bunch. Make yourself at home.

L


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Welcome, Roy!  Glad to have you here, and I appreciate the added perspective you've presented!

My poor FedEx & UPS guys pretty clearly think something's up since we added Amazon Prime--one or the other (often both!) are here almost every day.  LOL  Thankfully, we're on a cul de sac that's off another cul de sac in a neighborhood where no one ends up accidentally due to its odd location.  Nothing disappears here, and there's always someone home in the neighborhood (usually me!)  Plus, the dogs are always quick to tell me when various daily events are occurring.  "Mom, mail's here!"  "Mom, guy in brown just showed up & waved at us!"  LOL


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

LCEvans said:


> Super happy for you. But something seems very strange about this whole thing. My guess is that either the driver is a nitwit or someone was out to steal your DX and thought better of it when they realized they'd have to register it. But then, I don't know how they'd know it was a DX just from the package. My congratulations to your husband for finding it buried in a bag under a ladder. It's been my experience with men that if they can't see something, it doesn't exist. It's like, "Honey, where's the mustard/salt/my toothbrush?" Etc. Unless it's sitting out in plain sight, they can't see it. I've even had my husband fail to find items because they are turned around with the label facing away from him. My grandson tells me he thinks all detectives should be women because they always have to find things for men.


LC, you'd like the card that I gave my husband for our 35th anniversary this year. It shows a man standing in front of a refrigerator/freezer that has both doors open. Every shelf holds probably 10-12 uncovered butter dishes, each with a stick of butter on it. The man is gazing into the fridge and says, "Honey, do we have any butter?" The inside said something to the effect of, "Even after all these years we still need each other." I don't know how much my husband truly appreciated the card, but I thought it was a hoot!

Roy, thanks for your explanation of the time crunch that you and UPS drivers find yourselves in. I knew you all were busy, but doing the math on the situation definitely gives it a new perspective. I don't know how the delivery men and women do it around my rural area. Seems as if they probably spend a great deal of their time driving. Years ago, UPS and FedEx would routinely leave packages of mine in town at my in-laws, which didn't thrill me, as I didn't want to drive to town, nor did I want to explain to my mother-in-law what I'd ordered. I often have packages sent to my school now, as there is delivery there every day, and I figure the drivers appreciate not having to come out here to the boondocks. That said, when they do deliver here, they couldn't be much more accommodating. (I try to watch for them, and then get outside to their truck before they have to come to the door. Now I'm thinking that they probably appreciate that, given the time crunch.)


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Roy,
  
I wasn't trying to make you feel defensive about your job.  My problem was with a UPS fill-in driver, not FedEx.  I have always felt sorry for our FedEx delivery people as they are flat out running to our door and back to the truck each time they come here.  Now I understand why with your explanation.
luvshihtzu


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

Well Luv whether he was FedEx or UPS it's the same thing.  And sometimes alternate drivers are even more time crunched because that isn't their main route and they don't know all the ins and outs that regular drivers do.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Which probably explains why my Ice Cream mix from Sonoma Williams shows "Delivered" by UPS, but it hasn't made it to my house yet.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm so happy you found your Kindle DX & that despite the damaged packaging, that it was okay & good as new. What a relief!!
    For the person still waiting for their Kindle, let us know what happens.


----------

